# Rumour: Dickau to Cleveland this offseason?



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Cavs are attractive to Dickau*

Full Article 



> New Orleans- If the Cavaliers decide not to re-sign point guard Jeff McInnis this summer, the organization might consider replacing him with New Orleans' upcoming free agent guard Dan Dickau.
> 
> Dickau will at least consider the Cavs.
> 
> "Of course I would," Dickau said. "They're an up-and-coming team and they have the best young player in the league. Playing alongside LeBron [James] would be a lot of fun because he's such an unselfish player. That would help me continue to grow as a player."


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ouch Dickau...don't forget who gave you a chance...

lol


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He would fit in well there because they need some people to knock down some outside shots.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

dan, dan, dan

Dont you see the Hornets have the BEST young player?Thats J.R!
Yeah, not LeBron...
Also the Hornets gave you the biggest chance, to be a starter.


Just dont do it Dan. :2fing:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd prefer to see him stay in Nawleans then go to Cleveland!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

this would be a tough loss for us, he's developed into a pretty decent PG!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

How much do you think he would cost to re-sign?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope we could sign him with a MLE...but I really don't know...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I somehow think that Dickau is a guy who appreciates his situation with the hornets and I think we can resign him with the MLE


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Hornets dont have the MLE right? They are going to be way under the cap. Dont teams that are over the cap only get the MLE. So the Hornets can just sign him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Signing Dickau for a price around the MLE (starting at $4.5-$5.0 million) would be severely overpaying him. Is a liability on defense and would struggle for playing time on most playoff bound teams. Not athletic or big enough to have a high FG% in the league even though he's a great 3 point shooter. He isn't worth more than a 3 year, $9 million contract.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> The Hornets dont have the MLE right? They are going to be way under the cap. Dont teams that are over the cap only get the MLE. So the Hornets can just sign him.


Yeah, signing Dickau would be with the free cap space ($30 million) they will have this summer.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Once you go over the cap though you can use the MLE. IE hit the free agent market very very hard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Hornets don't have to use their MLE on Dickau. He was a first-round pick and is on his rookie contract, so they have his Bird Rights.

I could be wrong, if Dickau was released by one of the teams he was on.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Signing Dickau for a price around the MLE (starting at $4.5-$5.0 million) would be severely overpaying him. Is a liability on defense and would struggle for playing time on most playoff bound teams. Not athletic or big enough to have a high FG% in the league even though he's a great 3 point shooter. He isn't worth more than a 3 year, $9 million contract.


Nice plan! If we could sign him with 3 years, $9 million it would be great!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

3 years, 9 million.... are you kidding me? no way!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> 3 years, 9 million.... are you kidding me? no way!


do you think too much or too less?


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I think 3 yr 10 mil is reasonable. He really is a backup point in this league.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think he has proven enough in the league yet to the point I would want to give him that kind of deal. I would offer 1 year 3 or 4 million. If he continues to grow and develop into a solid PG then I would start looking into a long term deal.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

kamego said:


> I don't think he has proven enough in the league yet to the point I would want to give him that kind of deal. I would offer 1 year 3 or 4 million. If he continues to grow and develop into a solid PG then I would start looking into a long term deal.


I think he already has proven that he is a solid backup! He had some very very good games after he got tradet to us! He could turn out to be our backup for the next few years giving us solid bench scoring! I believe in him!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I've said all along it would be a mistake for Dickau to leave New Orleans for another team. Dickau has been with four franchises in three years _before_ New Orleans gave him a chance (and became depleted enough that they were forced to play him big minutes).

He's had something of a breakout year with the franchise, who has (from all I can tell) played to his strengths and gave him the minutes he needed to put up his stats. He also has a fanbase in New Orleans.

Then again, this is the first time I've heard the Cleveland rumor, and if there's a swingman who can make another player look competent right now, it's LeBron James. I mean, c'mon, he's turned _Ira Newble_ into a starter. 

Dickau is still Dickau though, and he's very limited in what he can do, and I don't see him getting any better than he is right now. This is not a Gilbert Arenas situation. Cleveland would be better served in going after another player(s) than spending too much on Dan.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Also, as far as contracts go, if Dickau gets anything more than Carlos Arroyo got, the Hornets shouldn't waste their time.

Assuming the CBA stays close to as is, a three-year $8 million contract is about as high as I would go. The Hornets are the most-rebuilding team in the league, and it doesn't serve them well to dole out longterm contracts for marginal players who are finished products.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Dickau has only played a few months for the Hornets and I wouldn't give him a long term contract before I really saw how he played over the course of a season. This is a guy who hasn't seen major minutes in the NBA ever before. If he gets near Arroyo money I wouldn't touch him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The thing is we only base what we see of Dickau on the TV and Ive seen more than anyone. The thing is the coaches and GM's know him personally and his mental aspect as well as his practice habits. They will make a competent move in regards to Dickau.

I would like to see Dickau have success wherever he goes but I really hope it is with New Orleans.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

As long as they sign him to be a backup, I would like him to stay w/ the Hornets. If they sign him as their starting PG and don't address the starting PG spot in other ways they are making a big mistake. I like Dickau, but he's just not good enough to lead us past mediocrity.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree with Jalen. Great back up PG but have to make sure that he doesn't want to be paid like a starting PG.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

kamego said:


> I agree with Jalen. Great back up PG but have to make sure that he doesn't want to be paid like a starting PG.



Yeah, in my eyes he is gonna be a backup in this league for life!


----------

